# "Do not Track": Mozilla befürwortet neuen Datenschutz-Standard



## Newsfeed (25 Januar 2011)

Das Verfahren soll den Verbrauchern das Opt-out aus Werbe-Tracking wesentlich erleichtern.

Weiterlesen...


----------

